# Imported Thailand Bettas for sale.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have for sale some gorgeous and unique Thailand Bettas, just arrived.

These are all show and breeding quality and you won't find them in
any of the LFS.

Price includes the cost of fish, transhipping fees, shipping fees and delivery.

I can deliver to GTA/Markham.
1st place Show Winner at Hamilton. Black/Yellow HM $50 *SOLD*









Buy this one and Show him too!







$50
2nd place Show Winner at Hamilton.
Red/Black Devil Crowntail female...not many like her anywhere! $30









Limited edition....Black/Silver Dragon HM. $45










Unfortunately the Purple/Turquoise Dragon HM is not arriving now, due to a problem with the Seller. may have him later in the Spring.

Anyone interested please pm me asap. Its a first come basis!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

wow...just...wow...


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Soooooo temmpptedddd!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I know...aren't they gorgeous! Some are already here, the others are pending shipment, so should be here within 2 weeks.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

This one is on hold for now, due to a problem with the Seller, will let everyone know when he is again available.










These lovely HM females are arriving this week, will be sold on a first come
basis. Nothing like them here!!! $35 each
Blue/Red Dragon HM gal.








Super Yellow HM gal.








Extremely Unique Red/Black HM gal.









This is a lovely Steel Blue with Red insert HM male.
still growing, but shows excellent potential for a show! $35









Delivery can be arranged.
thanks for looking.


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Those are so beautiful


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I LOVE my Bettas  I find they are the peacocks of the fish world, and when they flare at one another you get to see them in all their beauty....such colors, finnage, and they all have personalities....truly people fish


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

wow they look amazing!


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Beautiful Bettas. Great stock for a serious breeder.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Charlie, coming from you that is a great compliment!


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, all so nice... if that red/blue/pinkish dragon hm male becomes available, I would totally call dibs on it if at all possible


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

If he is able to ship to me next time I will put you on the list. There are
2 others ahead of you wanting this boy! Im trying to see if I can get another like him, but so far no luck.

I also have this one coming too.

Black/Red devil HM male $45










and these additional 3.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

" EASTER SPECIAL"

Buy any Halfmoon male and get a female (from the ones listed) at 1/2 price.

If your into breeding Bettas, then you have some of the very best quality females here for every color you choose. 

We can deliver to GTA/Markham on the weekend.

these males now added to the list.

Copper/Black HM









Silver/Black Dragon HM









Unique Silver White/black Dragon HM


----------

